# Are the Warp 9 and ADC 9" mounting patterns the same?



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

chansen said:


> Ie can I mount an ADC FB1-4001 in an adapter designed for a Warp 9? And will the hub also be correct?


I'm almost positive I've read the warp 9 motors copied the ADC 9" motors so people could easily switch over. Not sure if the output shafts are the same but probably.

You can probably contact EVParts, Electro Automotive or many of the other EV parts suppliers and get a definate answer if nobody here knows off hand.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

From the NetGain Motors website:

*WarP 9** ™** Motor*
  It is a 9.25" diameter, series wound DC motor with a double ended shaft. Our *WarP 9** ™* motor is similar to the ADC 9" motor, but with several improvements. Of the most notable changes, we have a larger com and utilize the large style brushes. 

 The com bars are more securely attached to the arbor, so they will be less likely to lift. The drive shaft is bored for a pilot bearing and drilled & tapped for a 5/16 - 18 bolt. The tail shaft also has a 1/4 - 20 bolt hole to mount tach sensors or secure couplers and accessories. Again, we have duplicated the ADC 9" mounting bolt pattern allowing clients to use preexisting mounting adapters. Class "H" insulation is used throughout the motor. The drive shaft and tail shaft have standard keyways cut into them.

http://www.go-ev.com/WarP.html


----------

